# The Natural Beauty of New Zealand



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

New Zealand is a beautiful country with a diverse geography. There are glaciers, mountains and even volcanoes which make up the landscape of the islands of New Zealand. The beautiful mountains are almost always topped with snow caps accentuating the beauty of the rivers and lakes of this region of the world.







































*Lake Wakatipu*













































*Lake Tekapo*









*Mirror Lake*


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

beautiful country 
i always want to visit


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Very beautiful country indeed...would love to see more pics


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

great scenery.beautiful landscape i love it.


----------

